# Post OP Wound Management



## kingkong (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I use modifier 24 for post op wound mgmt??  I always thought that if it was not a routine follow up (during global period) care, modifier 24 could be used.


----------



## cmartin (Jul 14, 2010)

I would say no - unrelated means appendicitis in the p-o period of a hernia repair, or breast mass in the p-o of a lap chole.  I don't consider wound care to be unrelated to the surgery, even if it isn't routine or usual.


----------



## Hopp (Aug 12, 2010)

*Post op care*

So if a pt gets a post operative wound infection from a hernia repair and is admitted to
the hospital during the post op global period then I cannot bill the admission, correct?
But if pt returns to the OR for Removal of goretex mesh and incisional hernia again
is done and a different prosthesis placed then those procedures are billable with the 
appropriate modifier?   TIA, for any help
Deborah, CPC


----------

